

Ask HN: Steps for securing and configuring a new VPS? - chaudruc

I have been reading a lot about the necessary steps to take to prepare a secure and comfortable VPS LAMP site hosting environment from linode or digitalocean.<p>Google is full of articles and posts with recommended checklists but wondering if HN had a list or a resource a majority would agree on...<p>Some of the initial findings were the following:<p>1) Set up login with SSH keys for convenience<p>2) Update everything with sudo apt-get update<p>3) Change SSH port to 4437 or something like that<p>4) Install HTOP instead of TOP<p>5) Configure PHP to run as CGI with CGIWRAP (for security)<p>-- I am sure there are a dozen more steps we all take after provisioning a server - anybody have further suggestions or posts with good lists?<p>(EDIT: for markup)
======
olivierroy
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4618808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4618808)

